
What Self-Harmers Want You to Know - loewendebbie
https://cravingimprovements.wordpress.com/
======
Mayzie
Link to actual article -
[https://cravingimprovements.wordpress.com/2017/01/23/what-
se...](https://cravingimprovements.wordpress.com/2017/01/23/what-self-harmers-
want-you-to-know/)

